# 5th iui a BFN very gutted.



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Everyone,
We are totally gutted our 5th iui was a  that nasty nasty old evil  arrived on the 13th march we only had one day then i could of done a test but she hates seeing people happy. I was soo positive    and very excited   and then our dream was gone i kept telling myself that this is the one why oh why do we have to go through soo much pain and a very emotional rollercoaster to make our dream come true.
I went to the toilet at work on tues 13th march at 10am and she had arrived i walked out of the toilet and just cried   i felt sick, dizzy and very emotional i just wanted to go home so my boss said i could go home so i got my bag and coat and caught the bus home. Everywhere i looked there were people with babies i just wanted to be at home its a good 20 minutes bus ride when i finally got home i just cried   and cried  . I then rang the hospital to book us in for our 6th and final iui what made me worse was i did a ovulating test here a home the day before insemination and there was this great big  on the screen it ment it was positive they gave me a blood test 7 days after insemination to see if i did ovulate, So when i rang them to book a day i also asked them for my blood test result and i was right i had ovulated the day i had the iui insemination i just dont understand why that  arrived.
We just wanted to give my mum a special  for mothers day but i know that she will be very happy with a bunch of flowers and a box of chocs etc etc.
So sorry for going on i wish you all  love nicky.


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

nicky so sorry hun, sending you big   

pam xx


----------

